

EBay Acquires RedLaser, Barcode-Scanning iPhone Application - credo
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100623006637&newsLang=en

======
petewarden
That's fantastic news, Occipital are fantastic guys who struggled to raise
investment after TechStars but went on to kick ass with their product. That
gives me a high bar to live up to!

------
tbgvi
I wonder what will happen with the SDK and the cost of licensing. I was hoping
to use RedLaser in an upcoming project so it'll be interesting to see how that
shakes out.

------
minouye
Here's the official blog-post:

[http://ebayinkblog.com/2010/06/23/breaking-ebay-acquires-
red...](http://ebayinkblog.com/2010/06/23/breaking-ebay-acquires-redlaser-the-
leading-barcode-scanning-iphone-application-ebaynews/)

------
geofffox
I love Red Laser and bought the iPhone app, but (and I can't believe I'm
saying this) Bing's new upc reading function in the Bing app is head and
shoulders light years ahead. Honest.

And it's free!

------
metachris
"RedLaser" - what a great name for such an app

------
teyc
How does RedLaser look up the barcodes to a product. Is there an online
registry?

------
yosho
Anyone know how much they got acquired for?

I know they had about ~1 mil in sales last year.

------
antidaily
Congrats, guys. (and Go Blue!)

